# powermac G4 connexion wifi



## ggkameleon (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai ressortie du placard mon powermac G4 Bi pro 2go de ram. 
Bref j'ai acheter une carte airport sur ebay qui est région états unis ! 
J'ai voulu me connecter à ma livebox 2 sagem en wifi, j'ai bien changer le mode en b,g et clé wep 
Le soucis c'est que mon powermac reconnait bien le reseau livebox et la clé wep 
Par contre des que j'ouvre safari ou firefox pas de connexion ???
J'ai tout essayé avec assistant diagnostic de connexion mais arrivé à la fin me demande si j'ai un commutateur routeur etc... autre que cet ordinateur brancher et de redémarrer puis d'appuyer sur continuer !? 
Effectivement j'ai mon mac mini connecter en ethernet et mon iphoen 4s en wifi...
Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## ggkameleon (16 Septembre 2012)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai ressortie du placard mon powermac G4 Bi pro 2go de ram os x 10.4.11 toutes les mise à jour effectués.
> 
> Bref j'ai acheter une carte airport sur ebay qui est région états unis !
> J'ai voulu me connecter à ma livebox 2 sagem en wifi, j'ai bien changer le mode en b,g et clé wep
> ...



Pour précision, dans la barre wifi en haut à droite toutes les barres sont à fond ! mon réseau Livebox e-... est bien reconnu. Dans les préférences réseau (menu pomme) la pastille est orange et j'ai le message bien connecter mais pas d'adresse ip ? j'essaye de renouveler le bail dhcp mais pas d'adresse ip et en rentrant manuellement pareille des que je lance l'application safari ou firefox ne se connecte pas ???? 
Je l'ai branché en ethernet et fonctionne je laisse airport activé la pastille deviens verte, mais dès que je débranche le cable ethernet plus de conexion !!!!
Au secours....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 l'ordinateur est connecté à la box, il a accès à Internet par Ethernet si j'ai bien compris, mais les paramètres de la connexion en wifi ne doivent pas être bons pour obtenir une IP et l'accès à Internet.

Il faudrait mettre des captures d'écran de la configuration actuelle.


----------



## ggkameleon (17 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> l'ordinateur est connecté à la box, il a accès à Internet par Ethernet si j'ai bien compris, mais les paramètres de la connexion en wifi ne doivent pas être bons pour obtenir une IP et l'accès à Internet.
> 
> Il faudrait mettre des captures d'écran de la configuration actuelle.



Merci pour votre soutien ! Je vous envoie tout ça cet après midi.
Non je veux me connecter en wifi mais vu que ça ne fonctionnai pas je l'est branché en ethernet pour faire une bonne configuration ! Mais dès que je debranche le cable ethernet pas de connexion possible !! Pourtant mon signal wifi fonctionne a fond et reconnait ma box ???


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Septembre 2012)

L'association a bien été effectuée depuis la Livebox.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Merci pour votre soutien ! Je vous envoie tout ça cet après midi.
> Non je veux me connecter en wifi mais vu que ça ne fonctionnai pas je l'est branché en ethernet pour faire une bonne configuration ! Mais dès que je debranche le cable ethernet pas de connexion possible !! Pourtant mon signal wifi fonctionne a fond et reconnait ma box ???


Le fait que l'ordinateur soit connecté par wifi à la box est une chose, le fait qu'il ait un accès à Internet en est une autre.

Pour l'instant, l'ordinateur est bien connecté en wifi à la box, c'est une première étape.
Ca ne suffit pas pour qu'il accède à Internet.

Il faut maintenant que cette connexion ait tous les bons paramètres pour permettre l'accès à Internet.

Si l'ordinateur à accès à Internet quand il est branché par câble à la box, c'est parce que les paramètres de cette connexion Ethernet sont bons.
En wifi c'est une autre connexion, à configurer correctement.


----------



## ggkameleon (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, une précision j'avais eu déjà des soucis de connexion à l'époque ou j'étais chez bouygues telecom puisque je me connectais au service wifi public !!! Là chez orange livebox 2 sagem je n'ai pas de wifi public ? Je met le lien 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/connection-wifi-686452.html

Je voulais savoir vu que j'ai acheté cette carte airport apple sur ebay je viens de voir qu'elle était sur région Etats Unis ! 
Est-ce que ça peu venir de ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris l'autre sujet, ton G4 ne peut "gérer" que les clés WEP, et pas les postérieures (WPA, WPA2).

Le problème serait donc le même qu'avec Bouygues : la Livebox doit être par défaut sur WPA, pas WEP.

Il faut aller dans l'interface de la Livebox, et changer la type de clé de WPA en WEP.

En sachant que WEP est considéré comme (très) peu sûr et obsolète.

Le fait que la carte soit US n'est pas forcément un problème si ça ne concerne que les canaux autorisés.
Les canaux 12 et 13 sont autorisés en France et pas aux US, donc ne pas mettre la Livebox sur 12 ou 13.


----------



## ggkameleon (17 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris l'autre sujet, ton G4 ne peut "gérer" que les clés WEP, et pas les postérieures (WPA, WPA2).
> 
> Le problème serait donc le même qu'avec Bouygues : la Livebox doit être par défaut sur WPA, pas WEP.
> 
> ...



Oui je sais que la clé wep est obselète mais est-ce que je risque quel que chose à distance ou juste du côté de mon entourage ? vu que j'habite à la campagne mon voisin ne risque pas de me pirater ma connexion !?

Sinon oui effectivement j'ai bien mis en en clé wep canal 6 d'origine sur ma livebox !

Mais malgré en wep ne se connecte pas ???
Je vais aller faire des capture d'écran... Puis je poste..
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Pas de risque si pas de voisin...

Il faut les captures de Préf.système / réseau + onglet Airport + TCP/IP + DNS.


----------



## ggkameleon (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je viens encore et encore d'essayer de me connecter mais rien y fait je ne dois pas configurer correctement et je ne pense pas que cela vienne d'une configuration de la box.
j'envoie les photos merci encore..
photo.JPG
photo2.JPG
photo3.JPG
Et si je crée un réseau avec mon iphone 4s ou mon mac mini je peux par exemple utiliser la connexion de mon iphone pour me connecter ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Rien de visible : ce ne sont pas des liens 

Eh oh ! on ne peut pas voir les captures...

D'autre part, fais le test suivant : colle http://173.194.67.147 dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur sur le G4, puis touche entrée, et dis le résultat.


----------



## ggkameleon (17 Septembre 2012)

J'ai fait ce que vous m'avez dit mais ça fait rien ! ça tourne et marque connexion à l'adresse mais ce connecte pas..
Comment on fait pour ajouter des pièces jointes ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Il faut héberger les images les images chez un hébergeur et coller les liens dans le message.

Exemple : http://hpics.li/b4e4680


----------



## ggkameleon (17 Septembre 2012)

Ah ! ok merci... 
alors voici les liens :












J'espère que ça vas fonctionné ?
d'ailleurs l'adresse indiqué ne correspond pas à celle indiqué sur ma livebox. Pour information j'ai déjà essayé de rentrer dhcp manuellement en entrant ip routeur etc.. ça fonctionnai pas non plus !!! Je pense plus que c'est par là qu'il faut que je creuse j'ai du mal configurer le réseau ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'association a bien été effectuée depuis la Livebox.



Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par association avec la livebox ? 
Mon powermac G4 reconnait bien ma livebox comme envoyé en photo mais viens de l'adrese ip !?
Non j'ai regardé pas besoin de mettre en association sur Livebox 2 sagem. 
Merci quand même. Je regarde sur internet pour se soucis ip locale !? pas facile...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

On voit que l'ordi n'a pas récupéré d'adresse IP fournie par la Livebox.

L'adresse IP de la Livebox est, par défaut : 192.168.1.1, donc l'ordi devrait avoir une adresse IP comme 192.168.1.XXX.

L'ordi n'a pas non plus récupéré l'information serveur DNS, ce qui est normal tant qu'il n'a pas d'adresse IP.
Le serveur DNS qui devrait apparaitre est 192.168.1.1 (la Livebox, c'est elle qui gère ça).

Il faut vérifier dans la Livebox que la fonction "serveur DHCP" est activée.

Si malgré ça l'ordi ne récupère pas d'adresse IP, je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Une solution pour contourner tous ces problèmes est de créer une nouvelle connexion en IP fixe.

En face de configuration : choisir "modifier les configurations", et ajouter une nouvelle configuration appelée "IP fixe".

Ensuite : 

- configurer IPV4 : manuellement
- adresse IP : 192.168.1.100
- masque sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- routeur : 192.168.1.1
- serveur DNS :  192.168.1.1

Ne pas oublier de faire "appliquer".

Ah je pense à autre chose : la Livebox 2 est en wifi n, non ?
Et la carte en question doit être en b ou g.
La Livebox a je crois un mode b/g, et un mode b/g/n.
Dans certains cas, le b/g est plus "stable" que le b/g/n (source : forums Orange)
Il faut donc tenter en mettant la Livebox sur le mode b/g


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Septembre 2012)

Je ne connais pas le modèle de Livebox. Mais, il me semble que lors de la premiére connexion d'un ordinateur à une Libebox, celui-ci doit lui être ascocié.
Pour ce faire, il y a un bouton sur la Livebox. Celui-ci n'est pas à la même place suivant les modèles. Il faut vérifier sur la notice.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

L'association permet de connecter l'ordi sans avoir à saisir la clé.

Cette fonction s'appelle maintenant "wifi facile", sur les Livebox.

Mais si on connait la clé et qu'on la saisit (correctement), on n'a pas besoin de passer par la procédure d'association.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> L'association permet de connecter l'ordi sans avoir à saisir la clé.
> 
> Cette fonction s'appelle maintenant "wifi facile", sur les Livebox.
> 
> Mais si on connait la clé et qu'on la saisit (correctement), on n'a pas besoin de passer par la procédure d'association.



Non, sur les anciennes versions, c'était indépendant de la clé. Il fallait les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)

Ce n'est plus le cas, depuis un bout de temps.

J'ai eu toute la gamme des Livebox...

Depuis la mini ce n'est plus nécessaire.

Et avec la Livebox 2 j'en suis absolument certain.

Source : Assistance Orange : http://assistance.orange.fr/livebox-mode-association-3024.php

_a)Vous avez une Livebox Sagem, Thomson/inventel.

Il est nécessaire de mettre votre Livebox en mode association pour connecter un ordinateur ou un périphérique.

b)Vous avez une Livebox mini.

Il n'est à priori plus utile de mettre votre Livebox mini en mode association pour connecter un ordinateur ou un équipement en Wi-Fi.
En effet, il suffit de renseigner la clé de sécurité de la Livebox quand cela vous est demandé.
Cependant, dans certains cas, il est nécessaire de la mettre en association quand la connexion Wi-Fi ne se fait pas. Ce qui est parfois le cas avec certaines consoles de jeux.

c)Vous avez une Livebox 2.

Il n'est plus nécessaire de mettre votre Livebox 2 en mode association pour connecter un ordinateur ou un équipement en Wi-Fi. En effet, il suffit de renseigner la clé de sécurité de la Livebox quand cela vous est demandé._


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Septembre 2012)

Bon ben, alors, ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## ggkameleon (18 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos reponses !!!
J'ai du lacher hier soir etant donné que mon power mac g4 est pour le p'tit donc ds ça chambre et a 21h il dors...

Oui effectivement depuis livebox 2 pas d'associassion.

C'est plus que mon mac ne reconnait pas l'adresse ip
J'avais essayé en mode manuelle sur la luvebox 192.169.1.17

Je vais essayé tt a l'heure en ip fixe comme vs me l'avez indiqué !

Je verrais bien mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu cette fonction ? 
Pourtant en me branchant en ethernet je pensais pouvoir reccuperer l'adresse ip ce que j'avais fait puis configurer airport tt en restant branché en ethernet !
La pastille etait devenu verte mais des que je debranchai le cable ethernet pareille !!!

Je vais essayé comme me l'avez indiqué.
Metci


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Il ne faut surtout pas modifier une adresse IP dans la Livebox, ça ne sert à rien.

Laisser la box comme elle est.

Vérifier que la fonction serveur DHCP est activée.
Vérifier que son adresse IP est bien 192.168.1.1

La configuration de la connexion en IP fixe se fait dans l'ordinateur, pas dans la box.

L'important est : "configurer IPV4 manuellement".

Ensuite utiliser les données fournies plus haut.


----------



## ggkameleon (18 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Il ne faut surtout pas modifier une adresse IP dans la Livebox, ça ne sert à rien.
> 
> Laisser la box comme elle est.
> 
> ...



ok je modifie rien sur la livebow mise à part le mode b,g et la clé wep..

La fonction DHCP est bien activé. 

L'adresse ip est bien 192.168.1.1 ensuite quand je vais sur visualiser chaque host elle diffère pour chaque un mon mini finira par 13 mon iphone 14 et powermac 17 à la terminaison.. 

D'accord ip fixe sur la configuration du powermac g4 

Par contre maintenant que vous me le dite dans l'onglet TCP ou il y à l'adresse ip routeur dns etc.. J'ai remarqué que c'était en IPV6 ? 
Je regarde tout ça tout à l'heure et vous tiens au courrant. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Oui il est normal que chaque appareil ait sa propre adresse IP.

Toutes ces adresses sont affectées aux appareils par la Livebox, lorsque les appareils sont "en DHCP" (configuration automatique d'IP).

la Livebox ayant comme adresse 192.168.1.1, tous les appareils auront une adresse qui commencera par 192.168.1

Le Powermac a dû se voir attribuer 192.168.1.17 lorsqu'il était connecté en Ethernet (câble).

Et s'il arrivait à se connecter en wifi et en DHCP, il aurait eu 192.168.1.18, car Ethernet et wifi, ce sont 2 connexions différentes (2 cartes réseau différentes).

Comme il n'y arrive pas, on peut le mettre en IP fixe pour régler le problème.

Il s'agit bien d'IPV4. 
IPV6 peut être désactivé.

Utiliser : 

- configurer IPV4 : manuellement
- adresse IP : 192.168.1.100
- masque sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- routeur : 192.168.1.1
- serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1

Cliquer sur ok et/ou appliquer à chaque fois que c'est possible.


----------



## ggkameleon (18 Septembre 2012)

Bon je pète les plombs avec ce mac !!!

J'ai fait exactement comme vous me l'avez indiqué mais il ne veux rien savoir pourtant en rentrant manuellement ma met que je suis connecté !?

Tout d'abord je vous montre bien sur ma livebox le mode et la clé :



Puis je crée nouvelle configuration avec adresse ip manuellement :




Du coup l'état du réseau indique bien que je suis connecté YES :




Je lance le navigateur il recherche l'adresse "google" mais mauvaise nouvelle toujours pas de connexion 




J'essaie quelque chose je change de réseau "free wifi" ne fonctionne pas mais je remet en dhcp automatique et là :




Bon le soucis c'est que chez moi il n'y à pas de spot orange !!! Puisque c'est quand même bizarre du mieux que je me souvienne déjà à l'époque chez bouygues telecom j'étais obligé de me connecter avec identifiants sur spot bouygues telecom public !!! 

ça me rend fou cette histoire quand même surtout qu'il me marque connecté mais rien n'y fait ???
Je lache pour aujourd'hui ça m'énerve trop... Merci quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)

Je crois que tu mélanges tout entre une connexion derrière un modem et une connexion à un Hotspot.

Tu dois rentrer des identifiants quand tu te connectes à un "wifi public", mais pas pour te connecter chez toi, à une Livebox.

Le fait que, en DHCP, tu accèdes à Free wifi, montre que ta carte wifi fonctionne.

Ta connexion en IP fixe semble fonctionner également, car ça te dit "connecté à Internet".

Resterais l'hypothèse, peu probable (mais déjà vue) que le serveur DNS de la Livebox ne fonctionne pas pour cette carte.

Pour tester ça, saisis http://173.194.67.147 dans la barre d'adresse, et vois si tu arrives sur Google.

Si oui, alors dans ta configuration en IP fixe, remplace dans serveur DNS, 192.168.1.1 par 8.8.8.8 + 8.8.4.4
Ou : 80.10.246.2 et 80.10.246.129, qui sont des DNS d'Orange.


----------



## ggkameleon (19 Septembre 2012)

Ok je vais ceci.. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Quand tu est bloqué sur la page "Vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet", exécute le "Diagnostic réseau" afin de voir quelles indicateurs sont au vert et au rouge, et note ce résultat.


----------



## ggkameleon (19 Septembre 2012)

Bon alors j'ai bien essayé mais ça n'a pas fonctionné ! 
Oui j'ai déjà tenter le diagnostic réseau, alors au vert jusqu'à fai puis internet et serveur rouge ?

Je viens de regarder sur internet et je vais essayé quelque chose demain, si ça fonctionne vous le confirmerais.

Merci pour tout le mal que vous vous donné ! sinon existe t-il pas des clé ou autre se branchant en usb que je pourrais installer sur mon powermac G4 osx 10.4.11 et par la même profiter du mode b,g,n wpa 2 ? 

Enfin je sais plus quoi penser à part le test que je vais faire demain en autre décocher le "wps" "easy paring" de ma livebox j'en ai un des deux qui est coché, puis de refaire ma configuration réseau comme il faut avec une livebox sagem !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

En principe quand tu as vert jusqu'à FAI et rouge pour Internet et serveur, ça veut dire que tu as bien une adresse IP, que ta connexion Internet est opérationnelle, mais que tu n'as pas de serveur DNS.

Et normalement en ajoutant des DNS valides (La Livebox, ou ceux du FAI, ou ceux de Google), les deux derniers voyants passent au vert.

Si tu as saisi 8.8.8.8, tu as bien fais ok, ou appliquer, à chaque fois que c'était possible ?


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, alors oui j'ai essayé de rentrer les dns que vous m'avez communiqué mais ça n'a pas fonctionné !? 
Je vais appeler le service assostance de chez Orange pour qu'il me communique les bonnes informations !!!

Puisque je n'ai pas ces informations !? Mon communiqué les identifiants de connexion et messagerie clé wpa mais pas ces informations ??? Que j'ai donc recuperé par le biais de l'interface livebox..
Puis j'ai trouvé in site pour bien configurer la livebox2 sagem pour carte aiirport os x 10.4.11 !!
J'éssaie tout ça ce soir ou ce week ! Puis je vous envoie ce qu'il en est.
Merci..

Ah ! Oui dans le diagnostic reseau me demande si un commutateur routeur autre que cet appareil de connecté ? Puis de relancer et appuyé sur continuer ??? J'ai pas trop compris..
Mais bon si vs me dites que c'est le dns c'est déjà super bien ! Je vais bien finir par y arriver..
Sinon existe t'il des carte wifi 802.11 n compatible powermac g4 10.4.11 soit pci soit usb sans acheter borne airport biensûr ? Sinon me restera plus que ethernet ce qui serais la meilleur solution.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Encore une chose, c'est pour cela que je vais appeler Orange, bien que je ne ma fasse pas d'illusion..

*Les avaient déjà appeler justement puisqu'au passage a Lion mon mini se connectais très mal en wifi. C'est à dire que le débit était très en dessous !!! Seul mon iphone 4s se connecte à merveille.. Malgré toutes les mises à jour effectués et clean install !? puis mise à jour de la Livebox..*

J'ai du acheter dailleur des boitiers cpl liveplug hd qui du reste fonctionne très bien et en me connectant en ethernet.*

Du coup j'utilise le wifi uniquement pour mon iphone 4s ! Mais maintenant mon powermac g4 qui a des soucis de connexion ???*

Je comprend pas pourquoi mes mac ont des soucis et pas l'iphone ? La seul chose qui differe c'est la carte wifi ! Encore que mon mini est de fin 2010 donc 802.11n Plus récente sur l'iphone. Ne viendrai pas tr simplement de ça ?*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2012)

La rédaction de tes messages, le mélange de points d'exclamation et d'interrogation ne facilite vraiment pas la compréhension...

Les informations de connexion Orange (identifiant et mot de passe de connexion, mot de passe de messagerie) figurent sur un courrier envoyé par Orange.

D'autre part, une fois la Livebox configurée, on a pas besoin de l'identifiant et du mot de passe de connexion pour connecter l'ordinateur, ces données ne servent que pour connecter la Livebox à Internet.

Tu sembles continuer à croire que tu en as besoin pour connecter le Mac à la Livebox.

Donc pour ma part, je ne suis plus capable d'aider d'avantage.

J'espère que Orange saura t'aider.

Bonne journée.

PS : Ethernet (direct ou via CPL) est toujours la meilleure solution.


----------



## ggkameleon (20 Septembre 2012)

Alors c'est vrai que ça ne doit pas être très lisible, puisque je vous envoie ce message depuis mon iphone et de plus je suis au travail et je dois faire vite..

Mais non il n'y a pas de problèmes, vous m'avez déjà beaucoup aidé sur se coup, *puis même si je m'y connais pas top en informatique je ne vois plus bien ce que vous pourriez faire de plus..

En tous les cas je vous remercie pour tout le temps et l'énergie que vous m'avez consacré.*

Si je trouve la solution ! Je posterais, on c'est jamais si cela arrive à une autre personne il aura l'info. ...

Bonne continuation a vous et bonne fin de journée..*


----------

